# Peperomia prostrata cuttings



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just got a huge hanging basket of this stuff for really cheap. Do I need to do anything special for cuttings? It's got a different texture than I'm used to with viv plants so I just want to make sure.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Best thing to do is just lay them down somewhere in the viv. Just be careful not to get them wet, especially if they are succulent.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by getting them wet? I plan on just laying the clippings down around the viv...I have no water feature if that is what you mean.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I just lay it where I want it to grow. In the moist environment of the viv it roots soon enough and starts growing. 

If I'm attaching it to a background, I use some sphagnum to cover the rooting end.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Be careful that you do not keep it too wet or it will rot.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool, so I really don't have to do anything different then most other cuttings. Thanks for the info.


----------

